# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Medieval castle maps

## cdenham

Here are some links to real castle maps.  I like to base my maps on authentic castles and I thought some others might like these links.

http://www.thislandwales.com/carregcennen.htm
http://www.thislandwales.com/pembrokecastle.htm
http://www.thislandwales.com/caerphillycastle.htm
http://www.fromoldbooks.org/OmanCast...x1467-q50.html
http://www.fromoldbooks.org/OmanCast...Ludlow-Castle/
http://www.fromoldbooks.org/OmanCast...philly-Castle/
http://www.fromoldbooks.org/OmanCast...mbroke-Castle/
http://www.fromoldbooks.org/OmanCast...HarlechCastle/
http://www.greatcastlesofwales.co.uk/pembroke_plan.htm
http://www.conisbroughcastle.org.uk/...opy_web_03.jpg
http://www.greatcastlesofwales.co.uk/castles_index.htm
http://www.skiptoncastle.co.uk/3dmap.asp?page=4

Sorry if there are any duplicates.  I just went through my links.  :Smile:

----------


## delgondahntelius

Great list of links cdenham .... you've been repped...  :Very Happy:

----------


## cdenham

Thanks!  Assuming being repped is a good thing, that is.  :Very Happy: 

Here are a couple of more that I missed earlier.

http://www.caithness.org/caithness/c...plansindex.htm
http://www.neath-porttalbot.gov.uk/m...stle_plans.cfm

----------


## delgondahntelius

Most would agree its a good thing  :Smile:  ... its explained here: http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=720

----------


## Sigurd

Here are some Aerial Pictures of castle sites. I love comparing the picture with the maps - helps me get scale right.

http://www.alanmoar.flyer.co.uk/Cait...es/castles.htm

----------


## Redrobes

Nice links !

I posted some google maps of some of those castles in another topic too.
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...4&postcount=20

Theres a link there to a great site of welsh castles. Here is a list of them tho to make it easy:
http://www.castlewales.com/listings.html

----------

